# Respray Or Wrap



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi people,

I'm new into valeting, I had to start of with an old van & i have done as much as i can do to make it look presentable but it has loads of little dents on it, some are the ones from inside that dent out, would it be cheaper to get the whole thing wrapped or a full respray, I have just done too much to the van to warrant getting a better newer one.

The van is a low roof swb renault master.

All the best
Jay


----------



## mpkayeuk (Aug 3, 2007)

Full wraps are expensive and don't cover dents anyway. i.e. you will still see the dents even after wrapping. I got a quote the other day for a matt black wrap on a LWB Sprinter @ £1500. Okay, much bigger van, but still a lot of money!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm due to wrap my van soon. Can't wait.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

if it's just little dents that have not damaged the paint why not get a paintless dent repair guy to have a shot of smartening it up? Much cheaper than a wrap or spray.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

most dents in a van are easy to reach as large areas are not double skinned. i resprayed a vauxhall vivaro for £400 two weeks ago in black! was mates rates as i owed the guya few favours but everyones happy. turned out well


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

Most of the dents have cracked the paint, Why the person that owned it before me did not get it ply lined i never know, I could maybe do the dents with a dolly & some body filler, Maybe flatten the paint but would not want to even try painting it, Maybe thats what i need to do, Get some advice on the body work & prep work & do that myself & get someone to paint it.

All the best people - Thanks for the info
Jay


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a bit left field mate, but why not see if an art college or some such would like it as a practice canvas for their skills. Give them an idea of a logo for your company, and you may get it gratis, or get an ''arts grant '' towards it. Catch peoples eye, draw attention, go crazy !


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

the price of a wrap/respray + selling your van would see you a nice van


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The price of a decent respray would pay for a years rental on a new transporter


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the info but it's a new business & i wanted to try & keep the overheads down while i try to get established, Maybe if things pick up in the future i might look at the pro's & con's but i'm sure to rent or lease a new van would add at least £200 - £300 p/m to my overheads & i'm sure they would want some sort of deposit first off, The other thing is your properly limited to what you could do to it.

All the best
Jay


----------



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not really sure want my vans worth but you are right, Cost of respray/sell van to get another would be more cost effective, Just have to bite the bullet for the money i have put into it.

Well, Hopefully things will pickup a bit as the last month i run at a loss 

All the best


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Find a good graffiti artist - eyecatching and unique will stand out a mile


----------

